
Show HN: A Basic-Like Programming Language That Runs in the Browser - chkas
https://easylang.online/ide/
======
Crinus
That looks overall neat, though i'm not sure if i like the "." as a subroutine
terminator - "end" would be better IMO. Also if this is meant to be used for
teaching kids programming i'm not sure if the gambling bits in the Monte Carlo
section would be appreciated by everyone :-P.

I really do like the trace mode though (but i'd make the variable display a
bit more prominent, like on a grid or something and perhaps making the
variables that are changed as red with a quick fadeout to black - pulse-like -
to show what exactly was changed for that step).

Also, this is me, but i'd really prefer it if it was a small redistributable
desktop application, QBasic-style :-P.

~~~
chkas
"end" also works as a subroutine terminator. The gambling simulations in the
Monte Carlo section show that you always lose - and are IMO actually valuable
for teenagers. Thanks for the suggestion for the trace mode - but it's not
that easy to implement.

~~~
Crinus
Yeah i also noticed this article[1] that goes into more detail (and found
interesting that when the article said "Most of the time we lose." i could
modify the code to run the entire example 100 times and count the number of
times you'd win - that would be ~20% :-P).

Perhaps make the "Why It Is a Bad Idea to Go to the Casino" text at the top of
the Monte Carlo methods a link to that article (with some font that stands out
a bit - like bold or colored - since my eyes glanced over that part).

[1]
[https://easylang.online/apps/tutorial_mcarlo.html](https://easylang.online/apps/tutorial_mcarlo.html)

------
zubairq
This is very cool. I tried to make a similar thing but with JavaScript at
yazz.com, but I like this a you used actual basic

~~~
chkas
Cool. Parsing Javascript with Javascript is much more complex than parsing my
simple language in C (WASM).

